# Advice



## colsey (Sep 9, 2012)

Looking to buy a Y reg TT with about 90-100,000 on the clock - any problems to look out for please? :?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome try a search in the mk1 section loads of info in there


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Colsey, Welcome to the TTF... Here's my standard reply.

Service history is very important. cambelt/water pump every 65k miles or 5 years which ever comes first, dash instruments (dashpod) read correctly, coolant temp reaches 90 within a couple of miles & stays there.
Get written confirmation of cambelt/water pump change or reduce price by £500 & get it replaced ASAP.
3.2 V6 no turbo or cambelt to worry about, so should be more reliable, DSG may be weak link, unless you can find a manual.& a nicer exhaust note.
Don't rush into it. A good TT is a wonderful car, a bad un can be a money pit.
Plenty of good uns out there, but probably more bad uns, so as I said don't rush into it.
Hoggy.


----------



## colsey (Sep 9, 2012)

Hi, thanks for information will take a look. Stilltrying to navigate my way around the Forum, finding it a bit daughting at 1st, but will get used to it.


----------



## colsey (Sep 9, 2012)

Can I change the basic silhouette picture yet :?: 
:arrow: If so how please :?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

colsey said:


> Can I change the basic silhouette picture yet :?:
> :arrow: If so how please :?


Hi, Click on Profile, click "Profile" again & click "edit Avatar", choose file from your PC & upload. Size has to be really small.
Hoggy.


----------



## colsey (Sep 9, 2012)

Many Thanks for help


----------



## colsey (Sep 9, 2012)

Cicked on profile twice, took me to User Control Panel, but couln't see edit Avatar?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Click on Profile, takes you to Control Panel, click on Profile again & click "edit Avatar", choose file from your PC & upload. Size has to be really small.
Hoggy.


----------



## colsey (Sep 9, 2012)

Yes, after 2nd profile get to Control Panel, but as previous No edit Avatar showing? :?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

colsey said:


> Yes, after 2nd profile get to Control Panel, but as previous No edit Avatar showing? :?


Hi, Read my latest post again. When in Control Panel, click profile, click edit avatar.
Hoggy.


----------



## colsey (Sep 9, 2012)

That's what I am doing sorry I worded it wrong. I go to profile & into User Control Panel (Front Page), when I select profile again comes up with the same page again & No edit Avatar?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Colsey, When in Control panel, click board preferences, click edit display options, is everthing selected YES ?.
Hoggy.


----------



## colsey (Sep 9, 2012)

Hi, yes evertything was showing as YES, including avatar OK????


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Will PM Admin for you.
Hoggy.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

I think you are confusing two "profile"s and clicking the same one twice :wink:

(1) Click "PROFILE" once - top right next to "LOG OUT" 
(2) Click "Profile" tab once - top left but lower down under "User Control Panel" title
(3) Click "Edit avatar" link on left

Then you should be able to do it


----------



## colsey (Sep 9, 2012)

Thanks, any idea howlong that will take as not heard anything?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

colsey said:


> Thanks, any idea howlong that will take as not heard anything?


Hi Colsey, You won't hear anything, you've either changed your avatar or you haven't.
Hoggy.


----------



## colsey (Sep 9, 2012)

Ignore my last, answer popped up after sending your last message. Hadn't seen that as usually I get an email to tell me I have a new one. Thanks for all your perseverance.


----------



## colsey (Sep 9, 2012)

Have tried to add in an image, but doesn't like pixel dimensions. Using standard pictures that I use for gumtree & eBay OK, what do I need to do - can you help?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

colsey said:


> Have tried to add in an image, but doesn't like pixel dimensions. Using standard pictures that I use for gumtree & eBay OK, what do I need to do - can you help?


Hi, Use this to resize Pic.. http://www.resizemypicture.com/

Hoggy.


----------



## colsey (Sep 9, 2012)

Hi, only just got round to sorting pixels out at last, many thanks.

Also just noticed your private message about garments.
I used to be with the (dare I say it) Porsche club and as a member could advertise items for sale in the monthly magazine.

Initially I did ask Andrew Abahams about this and he told me you don't do this. He told me the only way to sell items I would have to post on the forum for a certain amount (un-desclosed) to be able to sell on there.

- However are you saying if I join the club I can list the items for sale on here now?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

colsey said:


> Initially I did ask Andrew Abahams about this and he told me you don't do this. He told me the only way to sell items I would have to post on the forum for a certain amount (un-desclosed) to be able to sell on there.
> - However are you saying if I join the club I can list the items for sale on here now?


Yes, You would have access to the Market Place but not as a Business, unless you become a Forum Sponser.
The TTF has recently had probs with scammers & fraud posters & registering and verifying your personal details with the TTOC provides the forum community with some security in case of fraud, so helps us all.
So join in & post on the TTF community or join the TTOC to unlock the full site features...Only £15 to join as a Web member.
http://www.ttoc.co.uk/shop/index.php?ma ... a27333e6cf
Hoggy.


----------



## colsey (Sep 9, 2012)

Before I join I want to make it clear I can advertise the items I have to sell. I am not a business just a private individual with a few garments. mainly t-shirts with a TT Logo I need to clear?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

colsey said:


> Before I join I want to make it clear I can advertise the items I have to sell. I am not a business just a private individual with a few garments. mainly t-shirts with a TT Logo I need to clear?


Hi, whether you increase your post count or join the TTOC, we won't know until you start selling. 
If Admin decide you are a business, because of the amount you have to sell, then I'm sure your For Sale posts will soon be removed.
Hoggy.


----------



## colsey (Sep 9, 2012)

Hi, have now paid the £15 membership via Paypal, how do I place an advertisement please? :?:


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Once you have Email & membership No. click link follow instructions.
viewtopic.php?f=1&t=158721

Once banner is displayed, click link below & post, TTOC Commitee should do the rest to give you access.
viewtopic.php?f=1&t=257444

Hoggy.


----------



## colsey (Sep 9, 2012)

Haven't received an email or membership number, just the £15 taken from my paypal account?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

colsey said:


> Haven't received an email or membership number, just the £15 taken from my paypal account?


Hi, It will arrive, perhaps the TTOC committee are on Holiday.   
Hoggy.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

colsey said:


> Haven't received an email or membership number, just the £15 taken from my paypal account?


Some people have to work Saturdays


----------



## colsey (Sep 9, 2012)

Sorry, don't understand?


----------



## colsey (Sep 9, 2012)

The Money was taken from my Paypal account a Month ago, surely I should have had the details by now?


----------

